# Mac Mini flickering video



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

Hey guys, 

I have a 1.4ghz G4 Mac Mini and i recently purchased a samsung 205bw lcd display. I am running on the native resolution of 1680x1050 60hz refresh rate (the recommended settings for the monitor)

Overall, the monitor works great until i try to watch video. For some reason when i try ot watch any video (in VLC or Quicktime), after a while the screen begins to flicker than turns black. I ran every diagnostic that samsung has and thee is apparently nothing physically wrong with the monitor. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas.. 


thanx in advance


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

If you take the resolution down to something like 1280x1024 do you still have the same problem?


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

I will try it when i have a chance, but it does nto look prety at 180x1024 (the monitor is 16:10 and 1280x1024 is a 4:3 resolution). I am running the monitor at native resolution


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Ah, you mean 16:9-----Is the stuff you are watching encoded in 16:9 or 4:3? I can send you a 16:9 HD clip compressed to play in Media Player!


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

No, i mean 16:10. Most LCD Widescreen displays for pcs are 16:10

anyway, i just noticed that in OSX i only have this problem when i play the video fulscreen. I have a hunch that its a software issue. I would appreciate any suggestions you guys might have


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

BTW, i tried 4:3 and 16:9 video


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

-I suspect that it might be an issue with the onboard graphics chip on the Mini----Have you posted this over at the Mini forum at Apple. There is a higher likely hood that someone else has had a similar problem.


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

Problem solved:

switching to VGA seems to have solved the problem. Actually its more like an annoying workaround. It is frustrating to have to downgrade to VGA when I can use DVI


----------

